# Wie am besten 290X im CF kühlen



## Sunjy (31. Januar 2015)

*Wie am besten 290X im CF kühlen*

Grüße


Ich möchte auf 290X im CF umsteigen und würde gerne wissen welche Alternativen Kühlmethoden auser den Standart Kühler sinnvoll wären.


Kompakt Wakü wäre ok.. aber eine komplette Wakü möchte ich nicht einbauen... da hab ich auch den Platz nich für.



Momentan sieht das System so aus.

I7 4790k @ 4,5Ghz
Gigabytne Sniper Z97
GTX 970 SLI
Corsair AX 750Watt
16GB Gskill 2400 DDR3
Corsair 540Air. Voll mit lüftern also der Luftdurchfluss ist schon enorm

Ich gehe davon aus das die Temps der 290X schon einiges über denen der 970 liegen und selbst die werden schon sehr warm und laut.


Was könnte mann da machen um dem etwas entgegen zu wirken?


----------



## XGamer98 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten 290X im CF kühlen*

Was versprichst du dir denn davon? Leistungsunterschied wird sehr gering sein, willst du die 970 zurück geben? Ich versteh dein Vorhaben nicht ganz und sehe auch keine Direkten Sinn dahinter? Auf Welcher Auflösung spielst du denn?
Wenn du dir ne Karte mit ordentlicher Custom-Kühlung holst oder nen Ref-Layout und dann nen Nachrüstkühler drauf schnallst würde das was helfen, lauter und wärmer als nen 970 SLI mit selber Kühlung wird es vermutlich aber schon.
Ein Beispiel wäre RaiJintek Morpheus VGA-KÃ¼hler auf AMD Radeon R9 290X im Kurztest | Review | Technic3D direkt mit Review weil den Preis raussuchen und bestellen kannst du vermutlich selbst.
Das andere Wäre halt eine Wollwertige Wakü wobei im 540 doch eigentlich genug Platz hierfür wäre, ist aber ne Preisfrage und wenn du sagst du willst nicht dann ist das Verständlich hängt ja auch ne Menge arbeit drin.
MfG, Niklas


----------



## Sunjy (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten 290X im CF kühlen*

ja geht mir eher um die ganze arbeit. 

Der Sinn dahinter ist das ich gern die 8GB VRAM hätte da ich auf 5850x1080 Spiele zusätzlich habe ihc noch 2 Monitore für Destop ect. Und ich musste hierfür bei Nvidia schon eine dritte GPU einbauen.. eine GT 610 und der Treiber bekommt das alles nich richtig hin. 
Ich habe ständig Treiberabstürze und das nervt mich einfach. Mit einem CF gespannt kann ich alle 5 Monitore mit 2GPUs ansteuern und hab diese leidigen Treiberprobleme nicht. Nvidia ist hier einfach meilenweit hinterher was Multimonitoring angeht. Deshalb möchte ich wechseln.

den Kühler von dir verlinkt kann ich doch so niemals als CF lösung nutzen das funkt doch nicht oder?


----------



## Turbodiesel (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten 290X im CF kühlen*

Nein der Morpheus wird so wie wahrscheinlich alle Nachrüstkühler seiner Art nicht gehen, da er mit Lüftern 4 Slots belegt.


----------



## Sunjy (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten 290X im CF kühlen*

ARCTIC | Accelero Hybrid II ? 120 | Herausragende Kühlleistung - 320 Watt | Patentierter Back-Side-Kühler | Flüssigkeitskühlung | Silent-Lüfterrad | Verbesserte Lüftersteuerung

wie siehts mit dem 2mal aus? würde das passen? Und kann ich damit dann auch OC betreiben oder verlgüht mir die Pumpe von dem Teil ;D


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten 290X im CF kühlen*

Falls du zwei 290X mit einem Referenzdesign einsetzen möchtest wäre die Corsair Hydro Series HG10 A1 eine gute Wahl. Eine bessere VRM Kühlung bekommst du nicht (VRM1 und VRM 2 über Kühlplatte abgedeckt). Den Lüfter musst du übernehmen. Da er sich nur um die VRM Kühlung zu kümmern braucht sollte die Lautstärke über eine geringe Drehzahl nicht zum Problem werden. 

hardwareoverclock.com: Corsair Hydro Series HG10

Bei einer 290X mit Custom PCB kommt die Kraken G10 in Frage.

Die Single-Radiatoren werden ausblasend in der Front installiert, einblasend macht keinen Sinn. Da kannst du auch gleich ein Custom-Design wie die Asus 290X DCII nehmen, das die Abwärme auch im Gehäuse verteilt.

Als AiO-Wakü eine Thermaltake Water 3.0 Performer C. Overclocking ist damit nicht möglich, aber bei Standardtakt liegen die Temps trotzdem im grünen Bereich.
  Bei Bedarf vier *langsam drehende* Lüfter (jeweils zwei im Push-Pull Betrieb) an den beiden Radiatoren nachrüsten, um bei gleichbleibender Kühlleistung die Lautstärke zu verringern. 


Phobya G-Silent 12 Black Silent Edition, 700rpm
Enermax T.B.Silence 120mm

Zum Arctic Hybrid II: In jedem Test würde über den Single-Radiator eine  gute GPU Kühlung selbst auf einer 290X nachgewiesen, problematisch waren  da häufig die VRM Temps.


----------

